# Kingston NY...land of the dub



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

Not sure how many people from around the country understand the TREND of vw's that have come out of the Hudson Valley. Here are pics of some of the cars from our small town and surrounding towns.. Maybe you will begin to understand what we have to deal with on a daily basis....
vrbtchcar vrt
















Dub4life








Phunkfx g60t
















drew








Dave








Even this car found its way here








Uber_delicious vrt








Gtihottie
















dan and jimmy








Escrappa 2.0t








Eurotrash845
















16vt








johhny g 
















Emo dan vrt








Bawler








Oggie








brett vrt








Vinny vrt








Newswartz vrt 








vrsc
















i can think of 4 mk2 vrs not shown.. a few s4s..couple mk4s... and prob 20 other cars that arent even worth mentioning that are modified but mostly horrible....any given day u can run into these cars anywhere.. usualy at your local dunkin donuts... all in about 10mile radius.. now thats alot of vws....some of these have come and gone and some are still here.. some owners have new projects...anyways enjoy


----------



## Grits 'n gravy (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (newSWARTZ)*

Kingston has always been a heavy hitter town.


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Grits 'n gravy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grits ’n gravy* »_Kingston has always been a heavy hitter town. 

werd werd... 3 of those cars are mine... kingstons dub scene is wayyy over grown... luckily this shows the majority of the cars that are actually done nicely... sadly there are like 200 more modified dubs that are just a joke
newSWARTZ' cars have always been top notch though


----------



## paullwaull (Jul 23, 2003)

whole **** ton of vrts


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Grits 'n gravy)*

damn. those be some sick rides. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## METAL (Jul 25, 2007)

Stop saying dub.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (METAL)*

all hammered for the most part too......... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLATBLACKMK2* »_all hammered for the most part too......... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

its def a contest in kingston who has the lowest car... serious


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
its def a contest in kingston who has the lowest car... serious


true story


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_

true story


sounds like leominster area "brokestatus" approved..


----------



## Underpants (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
Even this car found its way here










this doesn;t count, because it was destroyed in kingston.


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Underpants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Underpants* »_
this doesn;t count, because it was destroyed in kingston.

also a true story


----------



## renob81 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Eurotrash845)*

Wheres FL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_johhny g 
























PLEASE i need info... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
wheel specs, and what kind of fender work
was done? I want that same set-up.
Dont want it to rub so i had some questions..?
T.I.A


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (JBLAZEPRODUCTIONS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBLAZEPRODUCTIONS* »_







PLEASE i need info... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
wheel specs, and what kind of fender work
was done? I want that same set-up.
Dont want it to rub so i had some questions..?
T.I.A























thats my boy jonny g's whip... i'm pretty sure the set up is
wheels are 16x9 
i believe et 24... but i'm not positive
he is running 13mm spacers in the rear
pulled fenders


_Modified by Eurotrash845 at 11:58 PM 1-26-2008_


----------



## b-VW (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (paullwaull)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paullwaull* »_whole **** ton of vrts

agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (b-VW)*

must be nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (.sanya.)*

THIS WAS MY BABY ... AND NOW LOOK AT WHAT SOME MORON DID TO IT.... $5K PAINT ... RUINED...... I BUILT THIS CAR IN 2000
























































































































ALL FROM KINGSTON OR SURROUNDING AREAS..


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (.sanya.)*









BOVER.. you should have kept this one.. buddy.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## _drew.potts (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (edward40handz)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for locals


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (edward40handz)*

Nice pics Bover lots of nice cars and cool people see ya in the OC


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Grits 'n gravy)*

Bover, i consider myself an honorary resident , as i used to visit on a fairly fequent basis. I am appalled youve forgotten my car in this post , ill be up there soon , its been entirely too long.


----------



## broken dipstick (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Grits 'n gravy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grits ’n gravy* »_Kingston has always been a heavy hitter town. 









kingstontown boyeeeeeeeee


----------



## TheBeliever (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (broken dipstick)*

It'd be fun to live in a town where the scene is primarily VW's.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (edward40handz)*

Yep...They hold it down an hour south of here








Where's Justins bucket , hahah


----------



## escrappa (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (METAL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *METAL* »_Stop saying dub.


DUB....DUB....DUB...DUB.....p.s i phucks wit Kingston.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (escrappa)*

hell has frozen over , ej has posted .


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*

EJ is still alive? I was unaware.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (DUB_4_LIFE)*

I know right , i often think the same of all you cats.
if not for the ranodm postings id think you all dissappeared


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-DOOMED-* »_hell has frozen over , ej has posted .


i live in red hook now and havent seen ej in like 2yrs...
thanks for all the kind comments from everyone about my cars and my friends...jackson thanks for adding some other cars....
there is still about 40 vws i can think of... but half of kingstons cars arent worth posting.. 


_Modified by newSWARTZ at 7:22 AM 1-27-2008_


----------



## josh98vr6glx (Jul 30, 2006)

cool thread bover


----------



## escrappa (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*

im still here fellas......the _Dub_ is too


----------



## adolfitoVR6 (Mar 18, 2006)

yes or no,,, waht ever the pics are nice.


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (TheBeliever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBeliever* »_It'd be fun to live in a town where the scene is primarily VW's. 

its horrible and makes all the real vw enthusiasts want out.. if u had some dirtybag with a mk3 2.0 jetta half spray painted telling you how his 2.0 is faster then your vr turbo you would want to kill yourself too..
we have this one kid who has a red golf front end on a blue jetta.. except it has a red front bumper and fenders too.. cuz he thinks u need to change that to do a front end swap.. and some other kid with a chipped 1.8t mk4 that thinks he spins threw 5th and will smoke anybody but wont race anyone... and an army of $300 mk2s that are way cooler then a shaved engine bay..and if ur a girl in highschool u need a cabrio or your not cool either


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (newSWARTZ)*

Lot's of sweet looking dubs. Some mk3...most of them not.
This is more along the lines of general VW content.
If you want me to move this to The Car Lounge just let me know.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (newSWARTZ)*

****Moved from Golf/Jetta MK3****


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
its horrible and makes all the real vw enthusiasts want out.. if u had some dirtybag with a mk3 2.0 jetta half spray painted telling you how his 2.0 is faster then your vr turbo you would want to kill yourself too..
we have this one kid who has a red golf front end on a blue jetta.. except it has a red front bumper and fenders too.. cuz he thinks u need to change that to do a front end swap.. and some other kid with a chipped 1.8t mk4 that thinks he spins threw 5th and will smoke anybody but wont race anyone... and an army of $300 mk2s that are way cooler then a shaved engine bay..and if ur a girl in highschool u need a cabrio or your not cool either

this just reminded me how much i hate kingston.
i really do wish the scene wasn't as popular
but oh well, **** it
real recognize real


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Eurotrash845)*

real eyes
realize 
real lies.


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (-DOOMED-)*









Der Lobster... Dude.. that car was sooo sweet...


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
its horrible and makes all the real vw enthusiasts want out.. if u had some dirtybag with a mk3 2.0 jetta half spray painted telling you how his 2.0 is faster then your vr turbo you would want to kill yourself too..
we have this one kid who has a red golf front end on a blue jetta.. except it has a red front bumper and fenders too.. cuz he thinks u need to change that to do a front end swap.. and some other kid with a chipped 1.8t mk4 that thinks he spins threw 5th and will smoke anybody but wont race anyone... and an army of $300 mk2s that are way cooler then a shaved engine bay..and if ur a girl in highschool u need a cabrio or your not cool either

i guess ill sell my car then.. i paid 300 bucks for it. and i know it sucks.
anyone wanna buy my jetta? 


_Modified by nipsey01 at 7:27 PM 1-28-2008_


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (nipsey01)*

i will.... 
_Quote, originally posted by *nipsey01* »_
i guess ill sell my car then.. i paid 300 bucks for it. and i know it sucks.
anyone wanna buy my jetta? 200 bucks. how it sits.


----------



## airborne187 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Eurotrash845)*

this just reminded me how much i hate kingston.
x2


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (nipsey01)*

I quit


_Modified by newSWARTZ at 9:34 AM 1-29-2008_


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (newSWARTZ)*


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (nipsey01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nipsey01* »_
i guess ill sell my car then.. i paid 300 bucks for it. and i know it sucks.
anyone wanna buy my jetta? 

_Modified by nipsey01 at 7:27 PM 1-28-2008_

i wouldn't give u more then $100


----------



## airborne187 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_
i wouldn't give u more then $100

idk he just put new brake pads on!!


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (airborne187)*


_Quote, originally posted by *airborne187* »_
idk he just put new brake pads on!!


hmmm... ok, no more then $150


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Eurotrash845)*

so much for having a thread dedicated to some of the real volkswagens from our area


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (airborne187)*

false post.


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_so much for having a thread dedicated to some of the real volkswagens from our area

that will never happen. everybody wants to act like their **** doesn't stink


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (newSWARTZ)*

_Modified by nipsey01 at 12:48 PM 1-29-2008_


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_
that will never happen. everybody wants to act like their **** doesn't stink


my shat stinks''''''


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_

my shat stinks''''''









werd, mine smells pretty bad


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_so much for having a thread dedicated to some of the real volkswagens from our area

What exactly is a real vw....


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_
this just reminded me how much i hate kingston.
i really do wish the scene wasn't as popular
but oh well, **** it
real recognize real

Allow me to reflect.....
What our friends Jason Bover and Emanual are trying to say is this...
Back in the day in kingston you where an outcast if you drove a VW. Every highschool kid drove hondas and other Bull... So as the times moved on and we all watched the older guys.."Gregg Little" (Much Respect) move on to just having 1 Beautiful ride and not participating much in the scene. We have seen many little idiots.. buy every little piece of crap vw and slap a big muffler on it and call it show worthy... while most of us here that really appreciate the scene .. spend money to make our cars top notch... Bover and Eman are right in some areas.. but I must say.. I hate on no vw lover.. I may not get along with all ... or like their cars... but you know something.. we have all been there.. We have all owned a Piece Of Doodooo... But as long as in the pieces of DooDoo we keep it real!!!! I have grown up wanting to joint clubs like H2O and make my car a piece of art... Along the way I have done things to crappy cars I may not be proud of.. But if its DooDoo than its DooDOo... Either way .. we cant change what fads are started.. all we can do is define the line .. and stay true to ourselves..... ... .. .. ... .. .. ...... There is a post I think we should all read again.. and reflect on the words of other DRIVERS AND LOVERS OF THE VW.....
DU WERK...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3388725


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (edward40handz)*

well said dave


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_well said dave 


thank you....
NOW LETS SEE SOME MORE NICE CARS...!!!!!!


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (edward40handz)*

for the love..
Gregg Littles Corrado...
WOWOW>>>








built in like 1999 or something like that...


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_
Allow me to reflect.....
What our friends Jason Bover and Emanual are trying to say is this...
Back in the day in kingston you where an outcast if you drove a VW. Every highschool kid drove hondas and other Bull... So as the times moved on and we all watched the older guys.."Gregg Little" (Much Respect) move on to just having 1 Beautiful ride and not participating much in the scene. We have seen many little idiots.. buy every little piece of crap vw and slap a big muffler on it and call it show worthy... while most of us here that really appreciate the scene .. spend money to make our cars top notch... Bover and Eman are right in some areas.. but I must say.. I hate on no vw lover.. I may not get along with all ... or like their cars... but you know something.. we have all been there.. We have all owned a Piece Of Doodooo... But as long as in the pieces of DooDoo we keep it real!!!! I have grown up wanting to joint clubs like H2O and make my car a piece of art... Along the way I have done things to crappy cars I may not be proud of.. But if its DooDoo than its DooDOo... Either way .. we cant change what fads are started.. all we can do is define the line .. and stay true to ourselves..... ... .. .. ... .. .. ...... There is a post I think we should all read again.. and reflect on the words of other DRIVERS AND LOVERS OF THE VW.....
DU WERK...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3388725

this is probably the best thing i have read on vortex in a very very long time. u summed everything up perfectly.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_
that will never happen. everybody wants to act like their **** doesn't stink

oddly enough mine does not have a smell, eminating from it


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (-DOOMED-)*

Colon cleanse ,Scott?


----------



## escrappa (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
its horrible and makes all the real vw enthusiasts want out.. if u had some dirtybag with a mk3 2.0 jetta half spray painted telling you how his 2.0 is faster then your vr turbo you would want to kill yourself too..
we have this one kid who has a red golf front end on a blue jetta.. except it has a red front bumper and fenders too.. cuz he thinks u need to change that to do a front end swap.. and some other kid with a chipped 1.8t mk4 that thinks he spins threw 5th and will smoke anybody but wont race anyone... and an army of $300 mk2s that are way cooler then a shaved engine bay..and if ur a girl in highschool u need a cabrio or your not cool either

haha its not that bad


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (TehLonz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TehLonz* »_Colon cleanse ,Scott?

my sense of smell is destroyed , so i can t smell it, it probably smells like death but i couldnt tell ya


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

The one time I moved a thread instead of locking it..


----------



## airborne187 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (nater)*

Werd jackson http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_The one time I moved a thread instead of locking it..










ah its all good hearted... and no names are being called. plus its still kinda sort of on topic and deff has to do with vw's


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_
ah its all good hearted... and no names are being called. plus its still kinda sort of on topic and deff has to do with vw's









i agree to that eman. this is def a subject that is good for our area and a topic that should really be addressed. thats why i didnt thing thing on
m y s p a c e


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (nipsey01)*


----------



## airborne187 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (airborne187)*


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (nater)*









steph


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (newSWARTZ)*









vr


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (newSWARTZ)*


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (newSWARTZ)*

























i dug deap


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (newSWARTZ)*


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (newSWARTZ)*


----------



## airborne187 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (newSWARTZ)*


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (airborne187)*

every car I posted is from the Kingston area


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_every car I posted is from the Kingston area

werd, and there are still plenty more


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_
werd, and there are still plenty more

yes this is true. there are underground cars that no one has seen in a long time that are real nice..

good picture selection bover. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (nipsey01)*

and of course... the old beater whore car... this car has been passed through so many people... Adam, Bover, Devyn, Emo Dan, and myself have all had the luxury of owning this p.o.s... sadly i allowed it to leave the circle when i sold it to a kid in monroe... hopefully it is still slammed and ****ty


----------



## airborne187 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Eurotrash845)*

ha ha that thing definatly got passsed around alot


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (airborne187)*


_Quote, originally posted by *airborne187* »_ha ha that thing definatly got passsed around alot









werd, that car is the equivalent to a couple of girls that the majority of us have banged


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_
werd, that car is the equivalent to a couple of girls that the majority of us have banged


a couple? you crazy







i never did such a thing


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (nipsey01)*

bring back pluto


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Eurotrash845)*

hi eman


----------



## Pizza_Dough (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (airborne187)*

From what i can see the green MKIII gti? looks awsome! 
Any more pics of that one???


_Modified by Pizza_Dough at 5:13 AM 2-7-2008_


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Pizza_Dough)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza_Dough* »_From what i can see the green MKIII gti? looks awsome! 
Any more pics of that one???

_Modified by Pizza_Dough at 5:13 AM 2-7-2008_









green mk3 gti?


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (nipsey01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nipsey01* »_hi eman

oh hello patrick


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_








green mk3 gti?



vinnys car i think
















its a vrt..


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (nipsey01)*

I'm a better person than to ruin something that my peers created to discuss the love of VW's in a town I love. BUT.... I have no idea what people think about me... Nor do I care... I am not TRYING to love the VW scen or project my knowledge for VW on or make it look better than anyone else...
I respect a lot of people in here, yet some people just don't get it!!! WE ARE A FAMILY!!!!!! No matter what you can't hate on that.... I'm done and prolly won't post on here for a decnt time... I just am plain disgusted!!!! 

To my Brothers..... LOVE 


_Modified by edward40handz at 10:25 AM 2-8-2008_


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (edward40handz)*

ya we do hate each other, but your right pat, sorry bover, i edited my post, Action should do the same.









_Modified by 4RingsRuleALL at 10:38 AM 2-8-2008_


_Modified by 4RingsRuleALL at 1:48 AM 2-10-2008_


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_ your a prime example of why people shouldnt try so hard. Im sorry you find it important in your shallow "hardcore vw" life, to try to convince a bunch of people that dont like me and that i dont exactly like too much either(with a few exceptions) that they should really not like me because Dave Jacka$$-son the Father of all things VW in Kingston says so. Get over yourself Dave, i said some **** about some fake wheels, people flamed, end of story. Now go back to trying to impress everyone and trying to prove your"love" for vw to everyone just so you can feel young again. I mean look at the link in your sig, it sends you to some stupid thread you wrote up to "show off" all the ****ty hacked job vws youve owned.....nice job cutting up a BN Rabbit exhaust! Time to grow up, you have kids. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

nice thread Bover, im sorry this kid has to start ****










thanks. you both just proved a very good point. you both hate each other. there is no point in doing that. this thread was basically made to show off the cars in our area NOT to show who's got crappy cars and "cuts off exhaust on new rabbits" dont bring your drama into this thread its just stupid. yes ken you got flamed. big deal you dont need to put anything up in this thread about it. and jackson. there really was no need to put that in here because it was just going to start drama. you are both cool dudes IMO so dont bring stuff to threads that are based on the good of our area. do this via PM or just meet up some where and talk about your ish,
other then that.

lets eat cookies. they taste good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (nipsey01)*

I once heard someone say if u have nothing positive to don't say anything at all. I'm not even in the country right now but when I do I am posting more cars from Kingston. I'm going to dig deap

Also. A green mk3 gti could be dub_4_life


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_I once heard someone say if u have nothing positive to don't say anything at all. I'm not even in the country right now but when I do I am posting more cars from Kingston. I'm going to dig deap

Also. A green mk3 gti could be dub_4_life


thats true. it could be Toms car


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (nipsey01)*

holy drama batman!
pretty stupid and lame
pat, u'd make a good mom


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_holy drama batman!
pretty stupid and lame
pat, u'd make a good mom



hey whatever works. i might be a dad someplace. ya never know.


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

hey, dave started it on this thread, hate on him, im sorry i reacted like that, pretty middle school, he just tries too hard, 
How do you know your not a daddy already Pat!?


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_and of course... the old beater whore car... this car has been passed through so many people... Adam, Bover, Devyn, Emo Dan, and myself have all had the luxury of owning this p.o.s... sadly i allowed it to leave the circle when i sold it to a kid in monroe... hopefully it is still slammed and ****ty
















 ha, thats my driveway, i forgot you made me chop out like 3 coils on that, thats not an exaggeration


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*

Im done. I withdrew my post .. and tried to make things better.. Sorry to all.. Kingston Sucks.. but i love it..


----------



## airborne187 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (edward40handz)*

why hello


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_ ha, thats my driveway, i forgot you made me chop out like 3 coils on that, thats not an exaggeration

werd yo, 60mmweitecs with 3 coils cut haha


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Eurotrash845)*

Kingston is Mad lame Yo


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (VRBTCHCAR)*

here a pic of ALOT of the cars in the neighborhood. 








another bbq pic from the fall.









once again all the pictures are from the kingston area



_Modified by nipsey01 at 7:04 AM 2-11-2008_


----------



## VR Jetta (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*

Im not from kingston but I took this 








so I dont have to drive this everyday











_Modified by VR Jetta at 7:22 AM 2-11-2008_


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (nipsey01)*

mike shutz








mange3586's top secret 16vt
















this will soon be up here for good... andy's








its official scott. your a local http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























HOT PEE


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (VR Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR Jetta* »_Im not from kingston but I took this 








]

_Modified by VR Jetta at 7:22 AM 2-11-2008_

you mean you bought that..


----------



## VRbrick (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (nipsey01)*

Yea, if you wanna get that technical about it.....


----------



## vwnutvr6 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (VRbrick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRbrick* »_Yea, if you wanna get that technical about it.....

whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (vwnutvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnutvr6* »_
whats that supposed to mean?









i'm guessing that he assumed everybody understood that he bought the car and not actually took it
and i got a good laugh out of the top secret 16v


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*

wassup dudes......


----------



## vwnutvr6 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (edward40handz)*

20 post!!! whoaaaaaa!!!! hhaha


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (vwnutvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnutvr6* »_20 post!!! whoaaaaaa!!!! hhaha


that was me posting on corrados name, he's been on tex since before i could drive and still only has 20 post. and i posted 5 times on his name haha


----------



## airborne187 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (nipsey01)*

he has more dubs then hitler


----------



## uglybaby (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow awesome cars guys! I'll have to take the jaunt over the river one of these times to see what I can see.


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (uglybaby)*

The toast is Friday @ BW Bar and Grill..... Who is there...??

We should get a cruze together next week sometime if it warms up.. to the PE beach and hit up and Early BBQ... who is down..??


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_The toast is Friday @ BW Bar and Grill..... Who is there...??

We should get a cruze together next week sometime if it warms up.. to the PE beach and hit up and Early BBQ... who is down..??

i think ill be there friday. ill have a beer then ill have to go. gotz werkz in the morningzz http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (nipsey01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nipsey01* »_
i think ill be there friday. ill have a beer then ill have to go. gotz werkz in the morningzz http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (edward40handz)*

bover. post up pictures of everyones cars back in the day.. those ones are fun.


----------



## ACschnitzer23 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (nipsey01)*

Kirkville, NY








Not a Jetta or Golf, but still a vdub


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (ACschnitzer23)*

dope car










_Modified by Eurotrash845 at 8:46 PM 2-17-2008_


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (ACschnitzer23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACschnitzer23* »_Kirkville, NY

Not a Jetta or Golf, but still a vdub 

Oh yeah I forgot that Kirkville was right outside.. of Kingston.... Come ON..


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

PhunkFx's S4 on Monos?


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_PhunkFx's S4 on Monos?

what about it?


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_PhunkFx's S4 on Monos?


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

there ya go...thanks...i like it with monoblocks


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_there ya go...thanks...i like it with monoblocks


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*

























































































Just some more.. maybe doubles..


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*

i really feel that kingston is retarded... i'm a bit embarrassed to say i'm from here


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_i really feel that kingston is retarded... i'm a bit embarrassed to say i'm from here

no comment


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

maddd dirty.


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_i really feel that kingston is retarded... i'm a bit embarrassed to say i'm from here

im from West Saugerties. idk where kingston even is.


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (nipsey01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nipsey01* »_
im from West Saugerties. idk where kingston even is.

saugatown is almost as bad... almost


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_
saugatown is almost as bad... almost

there is only about 4 VW's out by my new house. its rad. all big trucks and other random cars.


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_i really feel that kingston is retarded... i'm a bit embarrassed to say i'm from here


----------



## airborne187 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_
saugatown is almost as bad... almost


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

cmon guys...put my cool veeeedub on the page tooooo i wanna be coolz too...sourapple bitchz


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_cmon guys...put my cool veeeedub on the page tooooo i wanna be coolz too...sourapple bitchz


no..

see ken this is why people get mad and flame you. im not doing that right now so dont try and have a votex battle with me because i dont do that.
i know your sarcastic in your post but some other people dont relize that and they will get mad. i like ya your a good dude but please dont say things like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (nipsey01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nipsey01* »_

no..

see ken this is why people get mad and flame you. im not doing that right now so dont try and have a votex battle with me because i dont do that.
i know your sarcastic in your post but some other people dont relize that and they will get mad. i like ya your a good dude but please dont say things like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (nipsey01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nipsey01* »_

no..

see ken this is why people get mad and flame you. im not doing that right now so dont try and have a votex battle with me because i dont do that.
i know your sarcastic in your post but some other people dont relize that and they will get mad. i like ya your a good dude but please dont say things like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 srry mommy...im sorry that the "z"s through out my post arnt enough to display my sarcasm....i was really just talking about my horribly ugly mk2POS with neon green wheels....wheelzzzzzz oh and f##k flamers...










_Modified by 4RingsRuleALL at 7:50 PM 2-20-2008_


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_ well damnit pat...im sorry that the "z"s through out my post arnt enough to display my sarcasm....i was really just talking about my horribly ugly mk2POS with neon green wheels....wheelzzzzzz oh and f##k flamers...










_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_i really feel that kingston is retarded... i'm a bit embarrassed to say i'm from here

i hate kingston http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
i hate kingston http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

true that... and why am i seeing every ****ing retard kid posting EVERYWHERE on vortex lately?


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

thats vortex eman, you love kingston bc you love to hate it


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist....html
kingston needs to die now
http://profile.myspace.com/ind...39062


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*

case in point
just a few examples of kingston's finest
http://hudsonvalley.craigslist....html
sorry devyn... but u made the list
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3566619
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3528802
and every thread that he has been part of
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...76783
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...81522


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_ http://hudsonvalley.craigslist....html
kingston needs to die now
http://profile.myspace.com/ind...39062 
 holy







, that makes me sorry for being a dick at all about this thread... Ill leave it alone now...im almost glad im from ulster park....


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_ http://hudsonvalley.craigslist....html
kingston needs to die now
http://profile.myspace.com/ind...39062 

WTF!!!!!!!
































































I am speechless..


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_
WTF!!!!!!!
































































I am speechless..
 normally, I disagree with everything you say....but, well put Dave.


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_
WTF!!!!!!!
































































I am speechless..

x2 is this some kind of joke










_Modified by vr_vento95 at 9:27 PM 2-20-2008_


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_ normally, I disagree with everything you say....but, well put Dave.

Im going to beat someones a$$ for all this stupid crap.. I honestly for once in my life really hate the fact that I live In and Around this area.. I HATE DUDES IN THIS TOWN>>> And thanks Ken... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_
Im going to beat someones a$$ for all this stupid crap.. I honestly for once in my life really hate the fact that I live In and Around this area.. I HATE DUDES IN THIS TOWN>>> And thanks Ken... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_case in point
just a few examples of kingston's finest
http://hudsonvalley.craigslist....html
sorry devyn... but u made the list
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3566619
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3528802
and every thread that he has been part of
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...76783
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...81522


this is why i quit drty euro. and the reason why i hate lots of stupid people. im gonna start flaming people all the time from out area.

starting first with gutter dubs.. they should die.

i say we hit up there gathering. someone get me drunk ill piss all over everyone and start fights. like old times.


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (nipsey01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nipsey01* »_
this is why i quit drty euro. and the reason why i hate lots of stupid people. im gonna start flaming people all the time from out area.

starting first with gutter dubs.. they should die.

i say we hit up there gathering. someone get me drunk ill piss all over everyone and start fights. like old times.

AMEN...


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (nipsey01)*

i blame drty euro for what happened to kingston
px3 had **** under control
but drty euro was a sloppy mess


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_i blame drty euro for what happened to kingston
px3 had **** under control
but drty euro was a sloppy mess

true true..
saturday night. who's down for this?


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_i blame drty euro for what happened to kingston
px3 had **** under control
but drty euro was a sloppy mess


Usually I agree with you.. But they only had like 6 cars... But I know what your saying... 
LOVE>>
oh yeah... and 2300 posts...


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (edward40handz)*

is the gutterdub meeting sat night?


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_is the gutterdub meeting sat night?

we should ask that dude on the Space..


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_is the gutterdub meeting sat night?

yes and i will be there with bells on. i wanna hang out with those guise. they seem rad


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (nipsey01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nipsey01* »_
yes and i will be there with bells on. i wanna hang out with those guise. they seem rad

they are prob ****in cooler then aaron and junior
at least they came up with their own club and didnt steal someone elses


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
they are prob ****in cooler then aaron and junior
at least they came up with their own club and didnt steal someone elses

true story


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
they are prob ****in cooler then aaron and junior
at least they came up with their own club and didnt steal someone elses



_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_
true story

i totally agree http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
they are prob ****in cooler then aaron and junior
at least they came up with their own club and didnt steal someone elses

is that ness.... you know I dont take sides but Dude....


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_
is that ness.... you know I dont take sides but Dude....









**** happens yo


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_
**** happens yo

dave its true...
i say real OLDSCHOOL DE meet at rob/pats this weekend


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
dave its true...
i say real OLDSCHOOL DE meet at rob/pats this weekend

i'm down


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
dave its true...
i say real OLDSCHOOL DE meet at rob/pats this weekend

U know me.. But man.. good for you guys.. do what you do...


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
dave its true...
i say real OLDSCHOOL DE meet at rob/pats this weekend

lets do it sunday. i got work saturday.


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (edward40handz)*

no offense to anybody but i can honestly say that Px3 slowed up because of the direction the scene went....
but...we all did move on and get houses, businesses, move away, etc....
but the kingston and surrounding area scene is really corny.


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (DUB_4_LIFE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB_4_LIFE* »_no offense to anybody but i can honestly say that Px3 slowed up because of the direction the scene went....
but...we all did move on and get houses, businesses, move away, etc....
but the kingston and surrounding area scene is really corny. 


werd i feel u. px3 had **** on lock... drty euro was suppose to be just a joke


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (DUB_4_LIFE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB_4_LIFE* »_no offense to anybody but i can honestly say that Px3 slowed up because of the direction the scene went....
but...we all did move on and get houses, businesses, move away, etc....
but the kingston and surrounding area scene is really corny. 

thank you tom. well said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## airborne187 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

awe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (airborne187)*


_Quote, originally posted by *airborne187* »_
awe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 dont tell anyone about that or ill have to kill you


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*

hey...how about....no more clubs at all...why doesnt everyone just go back, to when no one cared about who owned what...if your down with somone else who drives a vw/audi..and you want to go for a drive...call them...dont make it a public gathering...nows the time to prove who the real loyalist are, let gutterdubs go circle jerk into non-existence


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*

**** it, start a new club








Pancake Stylz- The only way out is through the Bunny


----------



## Dr32Feelgood (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_**** it, start a new club








Pancake Stylz- The only way out is through the Bunny


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (IronMan6976)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IronMan6976* »_









do i know u


----------



## mannweiss (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist....html

PWN'd
i'm gonna swing by saturday if i'm not busy and just poop on the curb, spray it flat black, put a large exhaust on it and ask if it can join Gutter Dubs.
anyone have pics of Pasqua's gti that is still floating around courtesy of some anonymous dude. you know, the stock one? with a sprayed hood and hatch. and also if anyone has pics of his new whip that he apparently thought was an ATV when he took it off roading?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mannweiss at 12:19 PM 2-21-2008_


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (mannweiss)*

kingston http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Dr32Feelgood (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
do i know u

Not yet


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_**** it, start a new club








Pancake Stylz- The only way out is through the Bunny


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (IronMan6976)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IronMan6976* »_
Not yet

we most likely dont want to know you either. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

this is a good reason why kingston sucks


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (nipsey01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nipsey01* »_
we most likely dont want to know you either. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

this is a good reason why kingston sucks

yeah... true story


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

Thats Sam, he doesnt suck. Hes cooler then 90% of Kingston just for the simple fact he doesnt own a VW...


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_Thats Sam, he doesnt suck. Hes cooler then 90% of Kingston just for the simple fact he doesnt own a VW...

i give up


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

thatd be the idea...everyone should have gave up like 2 years ago


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
i give up

ditto


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_thatd be the idea...everyone should have gave up like 2 years ago

ken dont make me yell at u


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
ken dont make me yell at u

hahahahaha i love you jason


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
ken dont make me yell at u
 sorry for making a point you know is true...this scene has been sucking worse and worse since about...2 years ago....Pat, you helped...
I like you guys, but this thread needs to die that way Kingston needs to die....I gotta go to 4th period before I get another referral...


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_ sorry for making a point you know is true...this scene has been sucking worse and worse since about...2 years ago....Pat, you helped...
I like you guys, but this thread needs to die that way Kingston needs to die....I gotta go to 4th period before I get another referral...


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*

done


_Modified by nipsey01 at 5:14 PM 2-21-2008_


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_ sorry for making a point you know is true...this scene has been sucking worse and worse since about...2 years ago....Pat, you helped...
I like you guys, but this thread needs to die that way Kingston needs to die....I gotta go to 4th period before I get another referral...

im preety sure ****ed up $100 cars with no exhausts and the owners thinking thats COOL is the problem with kingston


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
im preety sure ****ed up $100 cars with no exhausts and the owners thinking thats COOL is the problem with kingston


uhhh hhhhuuuuhhh


----------



## bootsmagee (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (nipsey01)*

don't really have to say anything...except i wish this were higher res..


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (bootsmagee)*

delete


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (nipsey01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nipsey01* »_delete

why are you all finally done cryin.....


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_
why are you all finally done cryin.....









done speaking feelings that a lot of true vw kids have been feeling for a while now. This might look like a bunch of crying and bitching... but **** it. this is a feeling that has been building up. What we have said surely didn't come out nicely... but thats just how feelings usually do come out.
and jackson... i'm pretty sure that u understand part... if not all of the things that have been said. u don't have to choose sides. but i know that there is a side to u that realizes what kingston has become


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*

Cant lie...


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_Cant lie...









werd yo. so lets play some damn chess
after
we drop some ill tracks


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_
werd yo. so lets play some damn chess
after
we drop some ill tracks









werd.. I think chess at the park..with a little atmoshpere in the back ground..


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_
werd.. I think chess at the park..with a little atmoshpere in the back ground.. 

hmm, sounds good


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_
hmm, sounds good

http://www.azlyrics.com/e/eazye.html 
for you.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_
why are you all finally done cryin.....









yup thats it. or maybe im just so fed up with being nice to people. im gonna just flip my lid soon and start calling peoples phones and telling them to kill themselves. i still have so much i want to say but its not nice.


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (nipsey01)*

this is ridiculous


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_this is ridiculous










as we continue to look like bleeding women....


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_
as we continue to look like bleeding women....


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*

and this is why im done. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (nipsey01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nipsey01* »_and this is why im done. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

good










_Modified by edward40handz at 3:44 AM 2-22-2008_


----------



## KL 518 Dubs (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (edward40handz)*

well i know this might not be my place to say anything but i was introduced to drty euro this past show season threw my bf mike shutts and i always had a good time hanging out and going to shows....all this drama sounds like high school bs....when did car clubs cycle around who started them?? i mean i can understand why you guys are upset b/c some people decided to take the reins and go with it who may not have been the originators...but who cares about who started it, the club was circulated around peoples love for vws and audis and hang out and have a good time b/c of them....its kind of sad to see all this drama going on...


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (KL 518 Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KL 518 Dubs* »_well i know this might not be my place to say anything but i was introduced to drty euro this past show season threw my bf mike shutts and i always had a good time hanging out and going to shows....all this drama sounds like high school bs....when did car clubs cycle around who started them?? i mean i can understand why you guys are upset b/c some people decided to take the reins and go with it who may not have been the originators...but who cares about who started it, the club was circulated around peoples love for vws and audis and hang out and have a good time b/c of them....its kind of sad to see all this drama going on...









its only that simple from the outside... Things were dif before the clubs started getting big. The cars were great in drty euro, the people are pretty much all cool people...the complaint is that the popularity of Drty Euro made VW/Audis in to...mainstream...the next Honda craze... I always understood the true enthusiasts to be one ones who just didn't care about who liked what and who knew what you owned...If you passed another nice vw on the road, you waved...not because they had a plate to a certain group. These guys all started off this way...and 90% of them are real die hards...Pat, Bover, Eman, Dan, Dave, Dave....etc...you know who you are and prob aren't looking for the recognition... This whole thing has gotten WAY out of hand. Kingston needs to stop caring.... Drive your nice car, Drive your ****ty car, drive YOUR car. Bring back the camaraderie of years before, please... Bover, im sorry if i offended you in any posts and Pat same to you, you both know i respect you for who and what you do.


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

p.s. page 7 ftw


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*

very well put ken. very well put


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (nipsey01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nipsey01* »_very well put ken. very well put


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (bootsmagee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bootsmagee* »_don't really have to say anything...except i wish this were higher res..









 nice, lets get back to the topic at hand...nice cars


----------



## KL 518 Dubs (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_
its only that simple from the outside... Things were dif before the clubs started getting big. The cars were great in drty euro, the people are pretty much all cool people...the complaint is that the popularity of Drty Euro made VW/Audis in to...mainstream...the next Honda craze... I always understood the true enthusiasts to be one ones who just didn't care about who liked what and who knew what you owned...If you passed another nice vw on the road, you waved...not because they had a plate to a certain group. These guys all started off this way...and 90% of them are real die hards...Pat, Bover, Eman, Dan, Dave, Dave....etc...you know who you are and prob aren't looking for the recognition... This whole thing has gotten WAY out of hand. Kingston needs to stop caring.... Drive your nice car, Drive your ****ty car, drive YOUR car. Bring back the camaraderie of years before, please... Bover, im sorry if i offended you in any posts and Pat same to you, you both know i respect you for who and what you do. 

i know and i understand that completely b/c i know there are plenty of people who have just bought a vw or audi b/c its "cool" but many of the DE crew are still die hards and i feel that thats what should keep the passion going. not just to say that youre in a car club b/c its cool but to be in it for the right reasons...its just sad to see that DE is going to ****... i just wish everyone would run off of what started it in the beginning, like i said before, the love for vws/audis and the fun in hanging out with people and going to shows


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (KL 518 Dubs)*

pictures.
















































































































mainly old pictures because i haven't been part of the scene for a couple years.


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (KL 518 Dubs)*

Thanks ken http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the love 


_Modified by newSWARTZ at 11:33 AM 2-22-2008_


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (KL 518 Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KL 518 Dubs* »_
i know and i understand that completely b/c i know there are plenty of people who have just bought a vw or audi b/c its "cool" but many of the DE crew are still die hards and i feel that thats what should keep the passion going. not just to say that youre in a car club b/c its cool but to be in it for the right reasons...its just sad to see that DE is going to ****... i just wish everyone would run off of what started it in the beginning, like i said before, the love for vws/audis and the fun in hanging out with people and going to shows

Your 17 a girl and own a mk4. You should probaly own a mk3.5 cabby and stop telling me how the SCENE should be


----------



## KL 518 Dubs (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
Your 17 a girl and own a mk4. You should probaly own a mk3.5 cabby and stop telling me how the SCENE should be

well im just stating my opinion and im not down talking anyone.....you guys are all acting like little emo kids with all this drama so dont come back at me saying that im 17 with a mk4. mommy and daddy didnt buy all my ****.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (DUB_4_LIFE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB_4_LIFE* »_pictures.








mainly old pictures because i haven't been part of the scene for a couple years. 


i always wondered who had a pic of that.
that pic is REAL old tom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (KL 518 Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KL 518 Dubs* »_
well im just stating my opinion and im not down talking anyone.....you guys are all acting like little emo kids with all this drama so dont come back at me saying that im 17 with a mk4. mommy and daddy didnt buy all my ****.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


mommy and daddy didnt buy any of out s-h-i-t.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (KL 518 Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KL 518 Dubs* »_
well im just stating my opinion and im not down talking anyone.....you guys are all acting like little emo kids with all this drama so dont come back at me saying that im 17 with a mk4. mommy and daddy didnt buy all my ****.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

No they just bought some of your ****
I give you credit for coming in here and speaking your mind and you seem chill
props to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KL 518 Dubs (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
No they just bought some of your ****
I give you credit for coming in here and speaking your mind and you seem chill
props to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so im guessing that was sarcasm but like i said before im just stating my opinion and not trying to make enemies....and for the record, my cars are all my money...










_Modified by KL 518 Dubs at 12:00 PM 2-22-2008_


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (KL 518 Dubs)*

No sarcasm takes alot for a girl to tell a bunch of assh0les her opion


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_No sarcasm takes alot for a girl to tell a bunch of assh0les her opion









this is true. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KL 518 Dubs (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (nipsey01)*

haha thanks guys...


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (KL 518 Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KL 518 Dubs* »_
and for the record, my cars are all my money...









_Modified by KL 518 Dubs at 12:00 PM 2-22-2008_

hmm... i don't know u but i don't believe u... ur 17... a girl and have a 99 golf and a '02 1.8t... but then again, i don't know u.
also
here is my opinion
ur 17... vw's have been the cool **** to do in the area for about 2 years now. so, u pretty much have only been into vw's in an era when they were the cool thing to have. so ur possibly full of ****.
also, ur a girl... girls tend to only like things that guys like. Not all girls... but about 95% of girls fall into this category that i assume ur in

but perhaps i'm wrong


----------



## KL 518 Dubs (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_
hmm... i don't know u but i don't believe u... ur 17... a girl and have a 99 golf and a '02 1.8t... but then again, i don't know u.
also
here is my opinion
ur 17... vw's have been the cool **** to do in the area for about 2 years now. so, u pretty much have only been into vw's in an era when they were the cool thing to have. so ur possibly full of ****.
also, ur a girl... girls tend to only like things that guys like. Not all girls... but about 95% of girls fall into this category that i assume ur in

but perhaps i'm wrong


well you are wrong...and around where i live no one cares about vws...and i was into them even before i met all of the guys that where into them. I am totally aware or the 95% of girls that only like them b/c of the guys but i am not one of them. I actually care about my cars and even try to work on them when i can. not that i can do all that much but i try







. and for being young, well i cant really say anything about that b/c my age is out of my control but bad talking me about my age and sterotyping me b/c im a girl with a vw isnt ****... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (KL 518 Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KL 518 Dubs* »_
well you are wrong...and around where i live no one cares about vws...and i was into them even before i met all of the guys that where into them. I am totally aware or the 95% of girls that only like them b/c of the guys but i am not one of them. I actually care about my cars and even try to work on them when i can. not that i can do all that much but i try







. and for being young, well i cant really say anything about that b/c my age is out of my control but bad talking me about my age and sterotyping me b/c im a girl with a vw isnt ****... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

werd, then hopefully i am wrong


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_
its only that simple from the outside... Things were dif before the clubs started getting big. The cars were great in drty euro, the people are pretty much all cool people...the complaint is that the popularity of Drty Euro made VW/Audis in to...mainstream...the next Honda craze... I always understood the true enthusiasts to be one ones who just didn't care about who liked what and who knew what you owned...If you passed another nice vw on the road, you waved...not because they had a plate to a certain group. These guys all started off this way...and 90% of them are real die hards...Pat, Bover, Eman, Dan, Dave, Dave....etc...you know who you are and prob aren't looking for the recognition... This whole thing has gotten WAY out of hand. Kingston needs to stop caring.... Drive your nice car, Drive your ****ty car, drive YOUR car. Bring back the camaraderie of years before, please... 

well put Ken I couldn't agree more, lets bring it back to the good ol days. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Forget the petty drama. Deutsche Wertarbeit Für Mehr Lebensqualität














nothin but love


_Modified by vr_vento95 at 3:51 PM 2-22-2008_


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (DUB_4_LIFE)*

Sweet Pics Tom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_Sweet Pics Tom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









where did this car end up....??
Oh yeah... RESPECT YOUR ROOTS NINJAS>>>>>>>
lets bring it back to .....
staying up all night, shopping at wal mart and buying big bags of pop corn and then doing bondo to my 85 in my driveway before the reunion show... ... .. .. .. .. Thats bringing it back.... WERD>>> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (nipsey01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nipsey01* »_

i always wondered who had a pic of that.
that pic is REAL old tom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









thats my old car... Man I can say that alot....


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_








where did this car end up....??
Oh yeah... RESPECT YOUR ROOTS NINJAS>>>>>>>
lets bring it back to .....
staying up all night, shopping at wal mart and buying big bags of pop corn and then doing bondo to my 85 in my driveway before the reunion show... ... .. .. .. .. Thats bringing it back.... 
WERD>>> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And don't forget the infamous "Bucket O"


----------



## Je2tta (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*

Well guys I hate to see Drty Euro end this way. I just started hanging out this year and it was a ton of good times and met some awesome people through DE. Eman, Bover and Crakk I know exactly where you are coming from when you say that the vw/audi community was the minority back in the day. It was the same way when I was in high school on my side of the river. There were 3 vws in my HS parking lot: My POS a2 jetta, my buddys a2 gti and my friends VR corrado. People hated on us like crazy for driving VWs but we kept the pride. A few years later guess what all the haters are driving, yup volkswagens and audis. Yes, I could have hated on them but I never did knowing they would eventually lose interest and go to the next fad. That is what seperates the TRUE enthusiast from the posers. And since DE was started you guys inspired alot of guys (and girls) to get into these cars and now there are some sweet cars that they have produced. It is a cycle, german cars will eventually fade out again and the only ones left will be the true enthusiasts. So we'll be back to how it was in high school again. So, I understand exactly where you are coming from and the only thing I can suggest is that you guys give these guys a chance to prove they are true, but if you guys want to just hang out with 2 or 3 other guys be my guest, I know I would rather hang out with a bunch of people, whether they are as diehard as me or not, to learn from and to maybe teach them some things. Thats what this whole scene is about, being with other people who share your interest and bouncing ideas off other people about cars and anything else for that matter. I have made some great friends through these stupid german cars and I have always thought that the comroderie(sp?) and drama free events is what set the vw/audi scene apart from the others. I guess I was wrong








-Mike


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Je2tta)*

i can't seem to remember who u are. or if i ever even met u... but what u said was well put and very true


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Je2tta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Je2tta* »_Well guys I hate to see Drty Euro end this way. I just started hanging out this year and it was a ton of good times and met some awesome people through DE. Eman, Bover and Crakk I know exactly where you are coming from when you say that the vw/audi community was the minority back in the day. It was the same way when I was in high school on my side of the river. There were 3 vws in my HS parking lot: My POS a2 jetta, my buddys a2 gti and my friends VR corrado. People hated on us like crazy for driving VWs but we kept the pride. A few years later guess what all the haters are driving, yup volkswagens and audis. Yes, I could have hated on them but I never did knowing they would eventually lose interest and go to the next fad. That is what seperates the TRUE enthusiast from the posers. And since DE was started you guys inspired alot of guys (and girls) to get into these cars and now there are some sweet cars that they have produced. It is a cycle, german cars will eventually fade out again and the only ones left will be the true enthusiasts. So we'll be back to how it was in high school again. So, I understand exactly where you are coming from and the only thing I can suggest is that you guys give these guys a chance to prove they are true, but if you guys want to just hang out with 2 or 3 other guys be my guest, I know I would rather hang out with a bunch of people, whether they are as diehard as me or not, to learn from and to maybe teach them some things. Thats what this whole scene is about, being with other people who share your interest and bouncing ideas off other people about cars and anything else for that matter. I have made some great friends through these stupid german cars and I have always thought that the comroderie(sp?) and drama free events is what set the vw/audi scene apart from the others. I guess I was wrong








-Mike

Nailed it on the head.... At the end of the day, the diehards will drive what they do for themselves and no one else. I also think that to some level you need to be by yourself in this culture. Alot of who we are is built off of the hate we got back when it wasnt "cool" to own a vw/audi. We need to help mold the next generation so this Honda crap doesnt happen again. Its about having your own taste....some people get it...some dont. I think this thread is somthing this area has needed for awhile.

_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_








thats my old car... Man I can say that alot....








 Man that brings back some memories...Pat getting pulled over in that thing and telling the cop it was Jetta..and that he painted it red, and thats why the "registration" was wrong... You were real lucky that night haha
Dave changes his wheels/cars more then his undies


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_i can't seem to remember who u are. or if i ever even met u... but what u said was well put and very true









you have met mike. he is a truely good dude. he knows more then me about vw's 

thank you mike for your input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*

stop hating on hondas ken!


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (nipsey01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nipsey01* »_
you have met mike. he is a truely good dude. he knows more then me about vw's 

thank you mike for your input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

werd, i'm sure ur right


----------



## Je2tta (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (nipsey01)*

thank you pat, i just felt like i needed to speak my mind on this issue...

_Quote, originally posted by *nipsey01* »_


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_
http://www.azlyrics.com/e/eazye.html 
for you.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

just saw this.
makes me want to bring back an eazy e stencil on my hood


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Je2tta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Je2tta* »_thank you pat, i just felt like i needed to speak my mind on this issue...


werd... i remember u now. good dude








and this is my 2,000 post... i just posted like 5 times in a row so i could get to this


----------



## Je2tta (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_
werd... i remember u now. good dude








and this is my 2,000 post... i just posted like 5 times in a row so i could get to this
 i feel honored that you made your 2000 post about me eman


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Je2tta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Je2tta* »_ i feel honored that you made your 2000 post about me eman
















haha werd


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Eurotrash845)*

page 8 b


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_stop hating on hondas ken!
 sorry it was saying it to refer to a time not so much hatin... likethe "honda craze of 2002" i found sum old pics from WF9 with Chris's Scirocco, Han's GLI and my old Coupe GT 







audi nose, Hans gli next inline, chris all the way on the end








chris







same line, mine







wow, and that was with weitecs...4x4
Mikes 4k is amazing....


----------



## Je2tta (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*

thanks for the kind words ken...


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (Je2tta)*

i sold bmw parts to like 1 of mikes friends like 5-6 yrs ago or something


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Kingston NY...land of the dub (newSWARTZ)*


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Je2tta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Je2tta* »_thanks for the kind words ken...
 you did some GREAT work....much respect!!!


----------



## KL 518 Dubs (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_ you did some GREAT work....much respect!!!

i must agree...its a super clean, stealthy 4000


----------



## Je2tta (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (KL 518 Dubs)*

yeah its ok...bover you sold some harnesses to my brother like 5 years ago and then i called you for that E30 rear quarter glass lol...


----------



## Je2tta (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_ you did some GREAT work....much respect!!!
i cant take credit for most of the work on the car...i bought it with the swap already done. I went and picked it up in texas last summer. The only things i have done is the wheels, recaros, and fix some minor issues. oh yeh and cranked the boost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (Je2tta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Je2tta* »_i cant take credit for most of the work on the car...i bought it with the swap already done. I went and picked it up in texas last summer. The only things i have done is the wheels, recaros, and fix some minor issues. oh yeh and cranked the boost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









still nicely done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*

whos ready for tonight?!

















_Modified by nipsey01 at 11:44 AM 2-23-2008_


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Je2tta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Je2tta* »_i cant take credit for most of the work on the car...i bought it with the swap already done. I went and picked it up in texas last summer. The only things i have done is the wheels, recaros, and fix some minor issues. oh yeh and cranked the boost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








 well still a car that makes me stare and almost crash everytime i drive by http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (nipsey01)*

I'm ready


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_I'm ready
 your moms ready


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_ your moms ready


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_ your moms ready

werd yo


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*

READ THIS... ITS FINALLY THE WAY IT SHOULD BE.... YOU GUYS ARE RIGHT... BYE BYE DRTY EURO AND HELLO TEAM NASTY....


_Modified by edward40handz at 10:01 AM 2-24-2008_


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_

READ THIS... ITS FINALLY THE WAY IT SHOULD BE.... YOU GUYS ARE RIGHT... BYE BYE DRTY EURO AND HELLO TEAM NASTY....

o god get this **** outa here


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
o god get this **** outa here 


stop being a hater... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ... well you wanted the recognition.. (For God knows what reasion) you got it.. and now Drty Euro will end.. Im just saying ... If all you wanted was a group of people that hang.. then here it is.. NO leaders no hating.. and no Bull Shat... Dude.. its over now.. and Im glad to see that.. people have given you what you wanted and now move on.. Your the man.. and now everyone knows it.. werd up to people keeping it real in kingston since 98.... Look everyone here is happy now... Even Ken is happy...







..... 

So On a different note.. How did the Gutter dubs meet go.. You all were probably there right?? I fell asleep around 10...










_Modified by edward40handz at 7:53 AM 2-24-2008_


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_

READ THIS... ITS FINALLY THE WAY IT SHOULD BE.... YOU GUYS ARE RIGHT... BYE BYE DRTY EURO AND HELLO TEAM NASTY....


boo to that..

_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_

stop being a hater... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ... well you wanted the recognition.. (For God knows what reasion) you got it.. and now Drty Euro will end.. Im just saying ... If all you wanted was a group of people that hang.. then here it is.. NO leaders no hating.. and no Bull Shat... Dude.. its over now.. and Im glad to see that.. people have given you what you wanted and now move on.. Your the man.. and now everyone knows it.. werd up to people keeping it real in kingston since 98.... Look everyone here is happy now... Even Ken is happy...







..... 

So On a different note.. How did the Gutter dubs meet go.. You all were probably there right?? I fell asleep around 10...












we went. no one showed up. we all went home.


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (nipsey01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nipsey01* »_

boo to that..


to what...... .The fact that we are doing exactly what you guys wanted in the first place just with a different name.. Pat stop being Lame.. You and Aaron were like best friends over the summer and now you are playing a different role... I didnt expect this from you ... Not from you...


----------



## airborne187 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_

stop being a hater... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ... well you wanted the recognition.. (For God knows what reasion) you got it.. and now Drty Euro will end.. Im just saying ... If all you wanted was a group of people that hang.. then here it is.. NO leaders no hating.. and no Bull Shat... Dude.. its over now.. and Im glad to see that.. people have given you what you wanted and now move on.. Your the man.. and now everyone knows it.. werd up to people keeping it real in kingston since 98.... Look everyone here is happy now... Even Ken is happy...







..... 

So On a different note.. How did the Gutter dubs meet go.. You all were probably there right?? I fell asleep around 10...









_Modified by edward40handz at 7:53 AM 2-24-2008_

why do you care so much you quit drty euro a long time ago for the same reasons we quit recently...


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (airborne187)*


_Quote, originally posted by *airborne187* »_
why do you care so much you quit drty euro a long time ago for the same reasons we quit recently...

I did quit.. but I hung out ... and KEPT IT REAL>>> you guys are keeping it real.... REAL FAKE>>> you talk trash about people that are supposed to be like family to you... I honestly dont give a **** about the way you all feel.. and I think what you guys are doing is worsening the "SCENE" .. we need to stand together not separate ourselves..... Whatev... Like everyone says.. Im 27.. you are all kids.. right...







oh and by the way.. just to reference a couple of Dub groups that do it right....
Wasserwerks and ClubH2O

P.S.... You hate Drty Euro so much you actually used the name to help sell your Car... .. .. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3497675

_Modified by edward40handz at 10:27 AM 2-24-2008_


_Modified by edward40handz at 10:27 AM 2-24-2008_


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_
I did quit.. but I hung out ... and KEPT IT REAL>>> you guys are keeping it real.... REAL FAKE>>> you talk trash about people that are supposed to be like family to you... I honestly dont give a **** about the way you all feel.. and I think what you guys are doing is worsening the "SCENE" .. we need to stand together not separate ourselves..... Whatev... Like everyone says.. Im 27.. you are all kids.. right...







oh and by the way.. just to reference a couple of Dub groups that do it right....
Wasserwerks and ClubH2O

P.S.... You hate Drty Euro so much you actually used the name to help sell your Car... .. .. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3497675

_Modified by edward40handz at 10:27 AM 2-24-2008_

_Modified by edward40handz at 10:27 AM 2-24-2008_

Dave you keep it so real you have enough realness for the both of us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
Dave you keep it so real you have enough realness for the both of us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

well someone has to make up for peoples flaws... after all God didnt make us all perfect.....


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_
well someone has to make up for peoples flaws... after all God didnt make us all perfect.....









im not real at all. i should just give up all the knowledge of everything i know about volkswagens and start driving a dodge spirit or something. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (nipsey01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nipsey01* »_
im not real at all. i should just give up all the knowledge of everything i know about volkswagens and start driving a dodge spirit or something. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I concur....


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_
I concur....









sarcasm's a bi.t.c.h huh


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (nipsey01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nipsey01* »_
sarcasm's a bi.t.c.h huh
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_
werd up to people keeping it real in kingston since 98.... Look everyone here is happy now... Even Ken is happy...







..... 


since 98 kids







stop this petty b.s. it's really immature. O and bover your not the god of VW or whatever you think you are, so stop trying to act all superior to everyone.


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_
since 98 kids







stop this petty b.s. it's really immature. O and bover your not the god of VW or whatever you think you are, so stop trying to act all superior to everyone.

Praise the Lord.....


----------



## airborne187 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (edward40handz)*

edward40handz

P.S.... You hate Drty Euro so much you actually used the name to help sell your Car... .. .. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Yes I did.
But the club was going south with Aarons Idea of "The DRTY EURO experience"
which intailed hauling a trailor to shows that was full of pictures of drty euro and charging ppl to look!!! 
ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
thats a joke, and thats exactly where the club was headed.


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_

stop being a hater... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ... well you wanted the recognition.. (For God knows what reasion) you got it.. and now Drty Euro will end.. Im just saying ... If all you wanted was a group of people that hang.. then here it is.. NO leaders no hating.. and no Bull Shat... Dude.. its over now.. and Im glad to see that.. people have given you what you wanted and now move on.. Your the man.. and now everyone knows it.. werd up to people keeping it real in kingston since 98.... Look everyone here is happy now... Even Ken is happy...







..... 

So On a different note.. How did the Gutter dubs meet go.. You all were probably there right?? I fell asleep around 10...









_Modified by edward40handz at 7:53 AM 2-24-2008_


I destroyed something I created thanks for the props dave I know I'm the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_
since 98 kids







stop this petty b.s. it's really immature. O and bover your not the god of VW or whatever you think you are, so stop trying to act all superior to everyone.

Jay you don't work at AT&T you don't make 50k a year and you drive your girls car I shouldnt have to go on. People lying about stupid **** is part of the problem around here 

Go cash some fake 100s or get a DWI or something


_Modified by newSWARTZ at 12:38 PM 2-24-2008_


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_

I destroyed something I created thanks for the props dave I know I'm the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Dude.. you have def not helped the scene in Kingston.. Look how much you hate... its right in your sig... I thought we were cool.. but reality hit me.. I dont care that much.. but you make everyone in the "DUB SCENE" fell like a piece of ****.. your not that cool man.. No one is.. People say I have a big head and im stuck up.. dude.. you are like the PARIS HILTON of VW's... WTF.. you used to be a real cool dude.. really what happened... Its almost as if people owe you something... Well I sure dont..


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_

Go cash some fake 100s or get a DWI or something

_Modified by newSWARTZ at 12:38 PM 2-24-2008_

you are really an ******* dude... thats rude...


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_

I destroyed something I created thanks for the props dave I know I'm the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








grow up. And what you created wasn't even cool in the first place. FTR


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_
you are really an ******* dude... thats rude... 

If people didn't walk around making an ass of themselves then I wouldn't be able to call them out.


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
Jay you don't work at AT&T you don't make 50k a year and you drive your girls car I shouldnt have to go on. People lying about stupid **** is part of the problem around here 

Go cash some fake 100s or get a DWI or something

_Modified by newSWARTZ at 12:38 PM 2-24-2008_

First, you dont know anything about my life, only things you hear are from other people who I'm not even friends with. Second, I don't drive my girls car I have a Mk5 and she has an 80 if you could read you would know that, it's in my sig. Third, I do make 50 a year and work for AT&T so I didn't lie. Forth, I won't talk more **** on this dumb a$$ site I'll just come find you and punch you in the f-u-c-k-i-n-g head, so shut up now before it's too late, fatty.


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*

Bover FTL http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_
First, you dont know anything about my life, only things you hear are from other people who I'm not even friends with. Second, I don't drive my girls car I have a Mk5 and she has an 80 if you could read you would know that, it's in my sig. Third, I do make 50 a year and work for AT&T so I didn't lie. Forth, I won't talk more **** on this dumb a$$ site I'll just come find you and punch you in the f-u-c-k-i-n-g head, so shut up now before it's too late, fatty.









Your best friend ken told me yesterday you don't work at AT&T and u don't make 50k a year LOL just ask Jackson he works for AT&T 
Your not so skinny yourself



_Modified by newSWARTZ at 1:00 PM 2-24-2008_


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*

We'll see when I catch you around town somewhere, THE END


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_
First, you dont know anything about my life, only things you hear are from other people who I'm not even friends with. Second, I don't drive my girls car I have a Mk5 and she has an 80 if you could read you would know that, it's in my sig. Third, I do make 50 a year and work for AT&T so I didn't lie. Forth, I won't talk more **** on this dumb a$$ site I'll just come find you and punch you in the f-u-c-k-i-n-g head, so shut up now before it's too late, fatty.























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































FTW>>>>>>>>> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (edward40handz)*









LOL


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (edward40handz)*


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_We'll see when I catch you around town somewhere, THE END

Punch me for letting the whole world know your a lier


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
Punch me for letting the whole world know your a lier 

Well considering I work..there.. I can tell you he is on the books...







... and is this really worth it... we all used to be friends.. and you always have to pull someones card dude... Its not always about how cool you look, or how much you can impress your girl, or even how much people respect you.. I can bet that people reading this thread have little to non left for you.. I can assure thats the case around our area.. Man you have really become an unpopular name in many minds... Its a shame dude.. a big shame.... Remember when you were an outcast... yeah I do... but its all over.. Im completely finished.. .. .. .. .. .. .. . .... ... I have nothing more to say... I just with you would wake up and.. seriously think about things... 
read this...
http://blog.myspace.com/index....93732


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
Punch me for letting the whole world know your a lier 

Im not lying when I say your f-u-c-k-i-n-g done when I see you







you've gone too far with the personal attacks. Need an example 
_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_Go cash some fake 100s or get a DWI or something


you f.u.c.k.e.d. up http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_We'll see when I catch you around town somewhere, THE END


Grow the f-u-c-k up. you are both acting like 5th graders i thougt i was bad in this thread. if you ant to act like that jay. go talk in your shi-tt-y mkv forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (nipsey01)*









this kid is calling me fatty

jay i dont have any problems with u.. i Do have problems with people lying


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (nipsey01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nipsey01* »_

Grow the f-u-c-k up. you are both acting like 5th graders i thougt i was bad in this thread. if you ant to act like that jay. go talk in your shi-tt-y mkv forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Pat.. I just find it funny.... back when DE had its first fight ... Bover was calling you out for who you were.. and now ... you are best friends.. I find it funny... one statement comes to mind... something like.. How can you be a leader of a car club when you share a car with your brother.. Or something along that line... Well im glad he is your new best friend... 
I dont hate Bover.. nor do I even dislike him.. I just dont see what the whole issue is... He quit DE.. then someone stepped up and mad it into a pretty cool club..aka friendship.. then... Its uncool.. then cool.. then everyone needs to change their tampons.. I am tire of it... I finish with saying your all queer.. I dont care..


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_








this kid is calling me fatty

jay i dont have any problems with u.. i Do have problems with people lying

Thats not even Jay Wells.... Dumb ass..


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*

first off... i'd like to start by saying that everyone knows that jay is a pathological lier... now i don't have any problems with jay and i'm not trying to start beef with jay... but everybody for years has known that EVERYTHING that comes out of jay's mouth is bull ****... 
And perhaps bover is an *******... he tells everything straight up... he says everything that he feels and he doesn't bull**** people. Bover is the ONLY person that i know will be straight up with everything... and a lot of people don't like him for that reason.
so now do u all want to know my feelings towards this? well i don't give a **** cause i'm gonna let u all know anyway.
i feel that what drty euro turned into destroyed the kingston dub scene. i'm glad as hell that its all over now. I think team nasty is a joke. I honestly feel that jay is a joke
and jay... stop being an e-thug and stop lying by saying ur not lying. ur retarded and ur not gonna do anything to bover... and if u do, then i feel really sorry for u


_Modified by Eurotrash845 at 2:23 PM 2-24-2008_


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*

we allready know that jay is a joke too


_Modified by Eurotrash845 at 2:22 PM 2-24-2008_


----------



## Dr32Feelgood (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*

How kind of you gentlemen to post me grabbing my breast


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*

do whatever you gots to.. but youll go back to jail for breaking probation


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_jackson... ur a ****ing joke dude... and we allready know that jay is a joke too

eman its not worth gettin in **** for...ill take the heat


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (IronMan6976)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IronMan6976* »_How kind of you gentlemen to post me grabbing my breast









shut the **** up


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
eman its not worth gettin in **** for...ill take the heat

i don't give a **** man, i'm down for some heat


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_
Pat.. I just find it funny.... back when DE had its first fight ... Bover was calling you out for who you were.. and now ... you are best friends.. I find it funny... one statement comes to mind... something like.. How can you be a leader of a car club when you share a car with your brother.. Or something along that line... Well im glad he is your new best friend... 
..

he was my best friend back then and still is now. we stopped talking for a bit. then started up. this whole drama thing of "DE" its been a long time coming. and ive been talking to alot of other people about me not being a member for a while now. words are words. yes bover did say that. and we talked about it later on. words are words. this is all this is right now.
and why are you calling me out on something that has nothing to do with you? you dont even have a point in most of this disscution. the only reason your probably in here is to get your post count up so you can be more of an OG on vortex or something. im sorry dave you are the man when it comes to having the first VW in the area and you did have ALOT of nice cars but your post in this thread are pretty much worthless. 
and yes you do hang out with people that used to be in drty euro even tho you quit. i give you props for that. i wanted to do that til people started acting fowl towards me when i agreed on something on stupid myspace.

i dot get why im even posting up stuff and fight with people that im friends with and i consider family. Dave you know i consider you family.


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*

OK.....
First.. I have no reason for my posts here.. in fact I doing it for no apparent reason.. I think its funny... just like everyone did on the DE page.. I have no hard feelings to anyone.. 
Second... Think Im a joke.. Good.. 
Third.. Pat you are my family.. and I have respect for Eman even still after you talked ****.. But.. I dont really care.. I still speak from my heart and you all know that.. about me.. I dont think this post is even worth our brain power it takes to type..
Fourth.. Cant we all just get along.. 
FTW.. Kingston is what it is.. Hate it or love it.. we live here..

Thanks Eman.. for really telling people how I am.. I never said one foul thing about you.. And I tried not to on purpose.. cause out of all the people that start the bull****.. you are the only one that remains in my book as worthy of respect.. 
This post was nothing but fun.. cant you see it.. look at the things that were posted... they are retarded... Oh well.. 

LOVE...
Be EZ
and try not to trip yourselves... I am DONE with this post.. so continue to talk **** about me please.. But know that Pat and Eman.. your cool.. and Bover your not.. really as cool.. but I dont hate you..


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_
Eman you don't know d.i.c.k. about me same as bover, WTF. I love how all of you can talk mad s.h.i.t. on here but when I see anyone in person they don't say a word to me. Huh... I'm sick of two faced people like you and bover. Eman like you should talk,with all the clapped out dubs you've had, please. At least when I mod a car it's done right not all ghetto like you







go paint your wheels or something, loser http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I hate all these amatures who really know nothing, crawl back under the rock you came from.

modlists must be a mk5 thing

2007 Golf - Black Uni - Monster Mats - 18" BBS LM's - H&R Sports - ECS smoked side markers - Silverstar Ultra - Sharan stubby - GIAC chip - Autotech Torque Mount Insert - GDT

monster mats....REPLICA wheels.....springs?...and a chip...legit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Im done hating.....facts have been proven


_Modified by newSWARTZ at 1:54 PM 2-24-2008_


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
modlists must be a mk5 thing

2007 Golf - Black Uni - Monster Mats - 18" BBS LM's - H&R Sports - ECS smoked side markers - Silverstar Ultra - Sharan stubby - GIAC chip - Autotech Torque Mount Insert - GDT

monster mats....REPLICA wheels.....springs?...and a chip...legit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Im done hating.....facts have been proven

_Modified by newSWARTZ at 1:54 PM 2-24-2008_

still better than your pos mk3. O and facts are something you are lacking.


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_
Eman you don't know d.i.c.k. about me same as bover, WTF. I love how all of you can talk mad s.h.i.t. on here but when I see anyone in person they don't say a word to me. Huh... I'm sick of two faced people like you and bover. Eman like you should talk,with all the clapped out dubs you've had, please. At least when I mod a car it's done right not all ghetto like you







go paint your wheels or something, loser http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I hate all these amatures who really know nothing, crawl back under the rock you came from.

thats very questionable... u have a pretty much completely stock mkV that possibly ur "hot fiancee" is paying for... and before that u owned a trashed mk3 vr6 with a twisted frame.
lets see... i've owned... a 20th a.e. with many satndard bolt ons... a 98 passat slammed with audi a8 wheels, a 2005 gti 1.8t that was completely stock other then a cup kit... a 1985 jetta with a 2.0 16v swap, 4k tranny and bbs'... a mk3 jetta slammed with bbs', a helios 16v turbo. the only 2 cars that u can be referring to is my 92 jetta that was my rat beater and my 94 jetta that is also my rat beater car. and u don't even know what car i am buying as we speak.
and don't call me an amature ... i'm not the retard that pulls **** out of his ass.
go back to mohonk and answer some phone calls, douche bag http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*

whos mk3 my vr6 supercharged? 
modlists are for newbs everyone knows that.. i couldnt fit my mods on this page


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_
still better than your pos mk3. O and facts are something you are lacking.









a clean mk3 sc vr6 with coils, clean interior, merc wheels, euro bumpers ect ect ect > ur stock mk5


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_
a clean mk3 sc vr6 with coils, clean interior, merc wheels, euro bumpers ect ect ect > ur stock mk5

which was my winter beater for my mk2 vrt


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
which was my winter beater for my mk2 vrt

true story


----------



## koemm over (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*

1st post





















































_Modified by koemm over at 2:31 PM 2-24-2008_


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (koemm over)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koemm over* »_1st post












































get the **** out of here newb face!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

















































































































i'll totally do u and ur head will be doing this against the wall:


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*

Jackson is family and i said some **** towards him that didn't need to be said.


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*

Respect.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_Jackson is family and i said some **** towards him that didn't need to be said.


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (edward40handz)*

this is all I have left to say..


----------



## bootsmagee (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (bootsmagee)*

**** u johnny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
what does this mean:


----------



## bootsmagee (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*

any of you idiots want to say something say it to my face , I dare you


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_will after I f.u.c.k. your mom









wow!!!! awesome come back bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
i'm speechless... u said..."will after I f.u.c.k. your mom"... that was so awesome jay! thats not a complete sentence, and makes very little sense... but wow jay... such an amazing comeback! 
if u posted "will after I f.u.c.k. your mom" as a bulletin on myspace i will def give u 2 kudos!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_any of you idiots want to say something say it to my face , I dare you









shut the **** up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_








wow!!!! awesome come back bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
i'm speechless... u said..."will after I f.u.c.k. your mom"... that was so awesome jay! thats not a complete sentence, and makes very little sense... but wow jay... such an amazing comeback! 
if u posted "will after I f.u.c.k. your mom" as a bulletin on myspace i will def give u 2 kudos!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

well he lost the car comparison so he had to come back hard


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_
well he lost the car comparison so he had to come back hard 

damn true that!


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*

(2:50 PM 2-24-2008) vr_vento95: you pos your 20 you don't know d.i.c.k. about dubs. I've been doing this for 10 yrs. your just an amature, son
(2:54 PM 2-24-2008) Eurotrash845: u've been doing this for 10 years and u still don't know ****.
ur 27 and threatening to beat people up over the internet. thats awesome
and
ur 27 and still use "i ****ed ur mom" comebacks
ur a joke. as far as the dub scene in kingston... ur bottom of the barrell along side with vinny goombots and and dy-lan
and don't use my age as a way to make me seem like an amature. i think my reputation in the dub scene is much more important then my age. dumb ass
(2:55 PM 2-24-2008) vr_vento95: you suck at life good bye
(2:58 PM 2-24-2008) Eurotrash845: hahaha. no, i really don't.
i'm known and respected in the dub scene... i give respect back to others that deserve it, my beater car is exactly how i want it and so is the new mk3 i just bought... i have a REAL career and a very bright future.
and what about urself?
(2:59 PM 2-24-2008) vr_vento95: you 2 f.u.c.k.s better stay far away from me, I'm not playin
(3:00 PM 2-24-2008) Eurotrash845: just shut the **** up. ur not really so immature that ur gonna fight somebody over an argument on vortex. ur ****ing 27. grow up
(3:02 PM 2-24-2008) vr_vento95: you *****'s don't be scared. you 2 f.u.c.k.s. wanna talk the talk, walk the walk
(3:03 PM 2-24-2008) Eurotrash845: just shut the **** up. ur 27... most people ur age are married with kids and a career. just stop
(3:04 PM 2-24-2008) vr_vento95: know you guys think your gonna talk all that s.h.i.t. and I'm just gonna let it go
(3:05 PM 2-24-2008) Eurotrash845: shut the **** up
(3:06 PM 2-24-2008) vr_vento95: umm. no
(3:08 PM 2-24-2008) Eurotrash845: umm. ur 27
(3:10 PM 2-24-2008) vr_vento95: yea and I'll stomp your f.u.c.k.i.n.g head try me
(3:13 PM 2-24-2008) Eurotrash845: shut the **** up. i weigh 130lbs and u think ur acting all tough saying ur gonna stomp my head in.
ur 27 dude. act it u ****ing retard

_Modified by Eurotrash845 at 3:04 PM 2-24-2008_

_Modified by Eurotrash845 at 3:09 PM 2-24-2008_


_Modified by Eurotrash845 at 3:14 PM 2-24-2008_


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (edward40handz)*


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (edward40handz)*

jay im not trying to fight u.. lol but if you want to punch me in the face you can gladly go back to jail


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*

does that make you feel special, I want EVERYONE to know I don't give a f.u.c.k. and I won't play games, try me


----------



## bootsmagee (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_does that make you feel special, I want EVERYONE to know I don't give a f.u.c.k. and I won't play games, try me 

shut the **** up


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*

is that all you can say, you've posted that like 20 times, get a brain and use it


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_is that all you can say, you've posted that like 20 times, get a brain and use it

are YOU telling me to get a brain and use it?
you are seriously mentally retarded. no joke... 100% true story
i'm telling u to shut the **** up cause u look redicoulous saying how ur gonna fight me over an argument on vortex. 
so jay... i seriously want you to shut the **** up


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_
so jay... i seriously want you to shut the **** up

once again you've proven yourself to be the king of the same phrase. Say it again please


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*

And FTR I dont care what any of you think of me cause you don't really know me


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_
once again you've proven yourself to be the king of the one liners. Say it again please









and once again u've proven to have the worste combacks.
how bout this...
jay u:
-have an ugly girlfriend
-drive a car she pays for
-answer phones at mohonk mnt house make like $9 an hour
- have never owned a nice car
- smoke way to much pot
- are on probation
- lie out of ur ass
- are over weight
- need to shut the **** up
- need to stop trying to fight people on vortex
- need to start acting 27
- need to think up better comebacks


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*

and why are u even posting on this... u live in rosendale, not kingston.


----------



## MySunRoofWorks (Aug 2, 2000)

There are some great pics of nice cars in this thread. I am not about to clean up a thread this big. LOCKED.


----------

